

Weekly Warrior – Journey to launch one product a week - PaybackTony
http://popflame.com/weekly-warrior-the-plan/

======
coreymaass
If your intentions are to build businesses or generate revenue with these
apps, then give yourself time for marketing. If you're like me, getting apps
out the door is the easy part. The hard part is getting customers. How about
doubling the weekly cycle to include a week of marketing each app after
launch? Or the following month do 4 weeks of marketing?

~~~
PaybackTony
Thank you for the advice. I tend to end up with apps that have the opposite
problem (though I also tend to only work on complicated apps) in that I have
more customer than I have app to support them. This is really meant to help me
get to a place where I can really figure out what it takes to find that
magical minimal viable product, and apply that to new features for my primary
app. And who knows, maybe I can make a business out of one of those ideas.

